# rss feeds



## grimmstede (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the whispernet part of kindle and the web browser in the experimental tab.  I created a feed aggregator at www.feemon.com/kindlemenu.html so that I can check my feeds from the kindle anywhere.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Grimmstede and welcome. Glad to have you here. Can you describe this a little bit more? I'm not real clear on what it does.

Leslie


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, Harvey has created a link to subscribe to this feed:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?type=rss;action=.xml

Jeff


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Grimmstede and welcome... I will have to check this out when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## grimmstede (Nov 12, 2008)

www.feemon.com is a site where you can keep track of your favorite web sites and any updates done to them.  You have a personal page where you keep all of your sites together and can reorder them any way you want.  If a website you like is not listed, just add it yourself.  Also, there is a category view that lists all the newest updates from all the sites in the system under a specific category.  The kindle menu at www.feemon.com/kindlemenu.html is a version of this category view specifically for the kindle web browser.  Thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi and welcome to the forum...glad to have you here.*


----------

